# [ntp] Impossible de mettre pon PC à l'heure (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai installé NTP en suivant ce tutoriel. Mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner pour mettre l'ordinateur à l'heure. L'heure est complètement décalée à chaque démarrage. Ma configuration est la suivante :

/etc/conf.d/clock :

```
CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

/etc/ntp.conf :

```
server ntp.obspm.fr 

server ntp.univ-lyon1.fr

server 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org
```

J'ai ajouté ntpd au runlevel default et il semble bien lancé au démarrage sans erreur.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Es-tu sûr que ntp est démarré ? Que done 

```
/etc/init.d/ntpd status 
```

?

Regarde dans les messages si tu n'as pas un message d'erreur de ntp te demandant de changer les attributs d'un répertoire (ou du login ntp).

----------

## Ascodas

Salut,

As tu essayé avec les serveurs présents sur cette page : http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/fr

Sinon tu peux switcher (ca a été mon cas) pour clockspeed, bien plus léger.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour rappel, pour un PC domestique utiliser ntp est un peu overkill, passer par ntp-client (synchro de l'heure au boot) est tout à fait suffisant.

Quel avantage de clockspeed par rapport à un openntpd (qui n'est pas ntpd) par exemple?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> As tu essayé avec les serveurs présents sur cette page : http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/fr
> 
> Sinon tu peux switcher (ca a été mon cas) pour clockspeed, bien plus léger.

 

Comment configure-t-on Clockspeed ?

Autre question : Le fichier /etc/ntp.conf n'est-il pas installé par le paquet ntp. Ne devrait-il pas être effacé lors de la suppression de ntp ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Lors de la désinstallation, aucun fichier de config ou modifié n'est supprimé.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Lors de la désinstallation, aucun fichier de config ou modifié n'est supprimé.

 

/etc/ntp.conf appartenait bien à ntp ? Je peux le supprimer sans problème ?

----------

## guilc

En cas de doute sur ce genre de questions : 

```
qfile /etc/ntp.conf
```

 répond à ce type de question  :Wink: 

----------

## Ascodas

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Ascodas wrote:*   Salut,
> 
> As tu essayé avec les serveurs présents sur cette page : http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/fr
> 
> Sinon tu peux switcher (ca a été mon cas) pour clockspeed, bien plus léger. 
> ...

 

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

ebegin "Setting clock from fr.pool.ntp.org"

sntpclock `hostx fr.pool.ntp.org | tail -n 1 | awk '{print $3}'` | clockadd
```

et local dans le runlevel defaut.

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part je fais un /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

et ca passe ^^

sinon j'ai le meme probleme que toi  :Smile:  j'espere que ca poura t'etre utile

----------

## Ascodas

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel avantage de clockspeed par rapport à un openntpd (qui n'est pas ntpd) par exemple?

 

Je ne pense pas que clockspeed ait un avantage si ce n'est sa taille minuscule (25ko) et qu'il ne fait pas serveur comme semble le faire openntpd, il sert juste à synchroniser son système sur un serveur ntp et il le fait bien (je trouve).

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> En cas de doute sur ce genre de questions : 
> 
> ```
> qfile /etc/ntp.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Non, pas plus que equery belongs...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> Quel avantage de clockspeed par rapport à un openntpd (qui n'est pas ntpd) par exemple? 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que clockspeed ait un avantage si ce n'est sa taille minuscule (25ko) et qu'il ne fait pas serveur comme semble le faire openntpd, il sert juste à synchroniser son système sur un serveur ntp et il le fait bien (je trouve).

 

Bon, ben madame Michu n'échangera pas son serveur ntp léger issu du projet OpenBSD (saycioure!!!) contre 3 barils de lessive clockspeed concentrée  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   En cas de doute sur ce genre de questions : 
> 
> ```
> qfile /etc/ntp.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Bah s'il répond rien c'est.. que le fichier n'appartient à aucun paquet  :Wink: 

Dans le cas particulier de ce fichier, il est aussi autogénéré par dhcp, mais bon, si on n'a pas ntp-client, il sert à rien donc...

----------

## Ascodas

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon, ben madame Michu n'échangera pas son serveur ntp léger issu du projet OpenBSD (saycioure!!!) contre 3 barils de lessive clockspeed concentrée 

 

Ben vi j'ai switché sur mon serveur, je connaissais pas openntpd.

Merci.

----------

## 22decembre

perso, j'avais voulu mettre openntpd, mais impossible de faire des requetes dessus. Il se démarrait, mais pour l'interroger...

J'ai laissé tombé et suis revenu au ntp classique.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> perso, j'avais voulu mettre openntpd, mais impossible de faire des requetes dessus. Il se démarrait, mais pour l'interroger...
> 
> J'ai laissé tombé et suis revenu au ntp classique.

 

C'est normal, par défaut il ne fonctionne qu'en mode client, pas serveur... C'est saycioure on a dit!  :Smile: 

----------

## 22decembre

ba j'ai un serveur...

comment faire un serveur saycioure dans ce cas ?

mon ntpd.conf (fichier openntpd) :

```
# Addresses to listen on (ntpd does not listen by default)

listen on *

# sync to a single server

#server ntp.example.org

# use a random selection of 8 public stratum 2 servers

# see http://twiki.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers

#servers pool.ntp.org

#server ntp.metas.ch

#server ntp.obspm.fr

#server ntp2.jussieu.fr

#server ntp.u-psud.fr

#server ntp1.belbone.be

#server ntp.karpo.cz

#server ntp2.vlh.dk

```

Les lignes server étaient décommentés. Dans le log, je voyais bien "listen on ..." pour toutes mes adresses ip (ipv6 et v4), mais impossible de faire une requete ntp dessus !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> ba j'ai un serveur...
> 
> comment faire un serveur saycioure dans ce cas ?

 

Ok, c'est parti...

Avec ma conf des plus complexes (ntpd.conf de 3 lignes, si ça c'est pas du KISS...):

```
listen on <IP1>

listen on <IP2>

servers fr.pool.ntp.org
```

Dans les logs, ça donne:

```
ay  1 16:16:32 twat ntpd[27650]: listening on <IP1>

May  1 16:16:32 twat ntpd[27650]: listening on <IP2>

May  1 16:16:32 twat ntpd[27650]: ntp engine ready

May  1 16:16:50 twat ntpd[27650]: peer 94.23.207.136 now valid

May  1 16:16:55 twat ntpd[27650]: peer 91.121.149.114 now valid

May  1 16:16:56 twat ntpd[27650]: peer 91.121.52.147 now valid

[...]

May  1 16:39:37 twat ntpd[27650]: clock is now synced

```

Si je ne me trompe pas, openntpd ne répondra à aucune requête avant d'être dans l'état "clock is now synced".

Ce qui est plutôt malin.

Mais du coup, si tu n'indiques pas de serveur NTP "parent" (ce qui est ton cas), je me demande si tu peux gruger en indiquant ton @IP loopback par exemple, ou bien si tu es contraint d'en indiquer un réel (mais je n'arrive pas à voir dans quel cas on voudrait ne pas synchro son serveur NTP sur une strate plus haute).

----------

## 22decembre

compris... C'est vrai que je voyais toujours rien au bout d'un quart d'heure... s'il faut attendre ça, c'est ok !

J'essayerais ce soir !

en l'occurence, tous mes "server" sont des strates 1 ou 2. Je suis dans le pool de serveurs ntp, donc comment indiquer un ntp "parent" ou "referent" ?

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai installé Clockspeed. Il ne faut pas oublier d'installer net-dns/host pour que la commande donnée par Ascodas fonctionne.  :Smile: 

----------

## 22decembre

Bon, openntpd marche pour moi... C'est long au démarrage quand même !

----------

## xaviermiller

Que veux-tu dire par "long au démarrage" ?

----------

## 22decembre

une bonne demi-heure pour mettre un service à disposition (en écoute)... c'est un peu long !

Mais d'un autre côté les projets openbsd (dont fait partie openntpd) sont réputés pour la sécurité. Donc c'est pour ça que je le prend !

----------

## guilc

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> une bonne demi-heure pour mettre un service à disposition (en écoute)... c'est un peu long !

 

Bah la prochaine fois ça sera immédiat...

La ton problème c'est que l'horloge du serveur était complètement décalée ! Et la recaler c'est long (puisque le recallage se fait par petits pas, pour ne pas flinguer le système : certains softs n'aiment pas du tout les changements d'horloge violents...)

Et mieux vaut ne pas servir d'heure du tout que de servir une heure fausse...

----------

## 22decembre

j'avais auparavant un serveur ntp (le serveur officiel de ntp.org), donc ça aurait pas dû être si long... mais bon !

----------

## xaviermiller

Sur mes machines, je demande de synchroniser directement (avec l'option mentionnée dans le fichier de config, je ne me souviens plus par coeur et j'ai la flemme de l'ouvrir). Comme ce n'est pas un serveur, je me fiche de perturber le démarrage avec une horloge qui serait fort décalée (changement été/hiver par exemple).

----------

## guilc

C'est "-s"

Mais ça ne resynchronise d'un coup que si la dérive est supérieure à 180s. Pour une dérive inférieure, ça recale pas direct (et 3 minutes, c'est déjà long à récupérer...)

Et le changement d'heure hiver/été, c'est prévu hein, pas besoin de ntp pour que cela se fasse correctement  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Le changement d'heure d'été/hiver se fait automatiquement, à condition d'avoir l'horloge du BIOS en GMT, donc... sans autre OS  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est pas plutôt géré par la timezone, çà, les heures d'été & co?

----------

## xaviermiller

oui

----------

